# Day trading stocks essential tools/info



## TradeLikeTheWind (8 June 2019)

what do you consider vital info for daytrading stocks? Picking a stock to trade? Tools like stock scanners, indicators, market info. All the factors you consider before trading.


----------



## tech/a (8 June 2019)

Real-time data
Pattern recognition
Ability to read volume and Price.
Understanding of risk mitigation
Liquidity So futures e minis  
Low cost brokerage.

A known methodology.
Test.


----------



## Cruzer (15 June 2019)

tech/a said:


> Real-time data
> Pattern recognition
> Ability to read volume and Price.
> Understanding of risk mitigation
> ...




Hi tech/a, I value a lot of the info you have posted over many years now so thanks for your engagement. I have had an account with IBKR for about 10 years now and also have two Aust based trading accounts with Bell Direct and Commsec. I have navigated the myriad of regulatory and technical issues which occur from time to time with IBKR. I am happy enough with the trade executions and fees (aside from being categorized as professional for our SMSF?). As a periodic trader of index futures and equities/ETFs can you recommend any alternative brokers/platforms? I'm naturally wary of many offerings out there?? Grateful for any input you may have? Thanks


----------



## tech/a (15 June 2019)

No sorry only use IB. Has everything.


----------



## Cruzer (15 June 2019)

tech/a said:


> No sorry only use IB. Has everything.



Ok great. Thanks very much. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## tech/a (17 June 2019)

tech/a said:


> No sorry only use IB. Has everything.




I do use Macquarie for my super trading/investing.


----------



## jjbinks (19 June 2019)

tech/a said:


> I do use Macquarie for my super trading/investing.




Why Macquarie if I may ask?

I use IB for trading/investing stocks. Don't manage super.
Did use AMP futures for futures trading a while ago


----------



## tech/a (19 June 2019)

Chess
More than I want to place with IB 
Spreading it around


----------

